# Dust Collector Grizzly 0548ZP



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I got the same one earlier this year. It does a great job, almost have the first bag full. I had to use a tap on one of the flange holes other than that everything went together jus fine.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

You know you got something special when it comes in 2 boxes …

Thanks for the review. Do you think you will put a separator on it?


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Your wife should be charged with cruel and unusual punishment for making you wait.

I recommend you make a Thein top hat separator for the unit and your filter will work MUCH better and last a lot longer. Just what you needed - another project!

Good luck.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ditto what mbs said about the Thein pre-separator. A friend has the same DC, and he made a corner closet
for it with real fine filters to exhaust the air. It quieted the DC quite a bit, but he still refers to it as his monster
in the closet.


----------



## Pie (Jan 28, 2009)

I think I will put a separator on it since it will save on the filter. I was wondering if anyone wrote Grizzly about the minor problem they had with their dc. I realize the issues are minor but it may help with their quality issues. Also, what material did you guys use to run your branches to your other equipment? I am thinking of using a combo of 5' metal ducting and clear hose? The clear house being the branches. I want t to do it correct and save money at the same time.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

A Recommended 2013 DC upgrade list:

Be religious about using it; spend some money on good blast gates (I could use some myself); use a pre-impeller Thein Separator (or Oneida Super Dust Deputy) to eliminate the bulk going through the impeller, and install a HEPA filter (Wynn Environmental is a good choice, but there are many) as soon as possible.

None of this has to be done, but this will significantly improve your already significantly improved dust collection.
MJCD


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi, I just got this model also but the green version. Everything went together well, no issues at all with fit or finish, good instructions. The only thing I don't like is the handle to shake the dust out. It's only on one side of the drum. Since it's against the wall, you cannot turn it 360 degrees without hugging the filter.

To correct this issue, I went to Home Depot, bent a piece of 1/2" conduit from the plumbing isle at a right angle. The conduit comes in 5" sections. Once home, I cut the conduit to the same dimensions of the handle taking into account the extra length needed to span the length of handle. I attached it to the current handle with 3 hose clamps. Now, it's easy to turn the flappers without hugging the filter. I agree this thing sucks well, its a bit loud but it's worth it to get the dust out.

Will be running 4" metal runs to connect it to my miter saw, table saw and lathe this week.

Very happy with it.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I know someone who built an enclosure just big enough for the unit on the outside of their shop to get rid of the noise


----------



## MitchG40 (Jan 23, 2014)

I know this is an old post, but I am now tortured with the decision of which DC to purchase. I like the G0548ZP, but wonder if I will regret not going for the new cyclone DC instead. I'm only a one man shop (hobbyist) so I am not sure the cost of the cyclone is justified. This one seems to have a ton of CFM,... probably ore than I will ever need. All I know is that I want to plumb lines thru the 21×21 shop so I can easily use the DC instead of moving it from tool to tool. Also, I am really bad about buying a tool that I can 'afford' at the time and then lusting over the upgrade until I go out and buy that too. Ugh!! So torn.


----------

